# Okay...is Kadija a bay or a brown?? ;D



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I bought her in winter so she had a full winter coat that just looked dark bay. Now she is shedding out and going into an odd goldenish/dapply/light brownish color. She hasn't had time to "sunbleach" as we have barely had any sun! So is she bay or brown? Last pics are from today.

These pics are from before


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*These pics are from today*


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

She looks bay to me in all the photos


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Absolutely bay. Brown horses will on the black muzzle that she does.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking at those photos, I am going to say brown


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Absolutely bay. Brown horses will on the black muzzle that she does.





Chiilaa said:


> Looking at those photos, I am going to say brown



Oy...lol.... 

Thanks:lol:


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Your horse is bay.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm definitely seeing black points, so she has to be a bay. 

Dapples can be a sign of a healthy coat. So I think that might be it.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not an expert.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown can and does have black points. It's a mutation of the bay gene - bay is A, brown is At. Brown restricts black to the points, just as bay does. In addition, it lightens the "soft" points of the horse - the flank, the muzzle, in the elbow, under the tail. All places that the sun won't bleach FIRST on the horse.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Black points, looks like a cute bay to me.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...I may have to do a color test out of curiosity now


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I say bay too, whatever color she sure is pretty!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Brown can and does have black points. It's a mutation of the bay gene - bay is A, brown is At. Brown restricts black to the points, just as bay does. In addition, it lightens the "soft" points of the horse - the flank, the muzzle, in the elbow, under the tail. All places that the sun won't bleach FIRST on the horse.


i'm pretty sure you have your answer here.


----------

